# Davis,California ride Sept. 29th.



## slick (Sep 22, 2019)

My buddy Tony the hat and Vintage Mike started up a group called C.O.B.O.A. They are throwing a vintage ride in Davis,Ca. on Sunday, Sept. 29th which is the day after Jim Fraziers Jaf/Co swap in Stockton. So if you're in town for the swap on Saturday and are staying the night, you might want to consider this ride on Sunday. We will be visiting the Bicycle Museum there in Davis that's usually closed but opening just for us. So meet up at the University Mall, 825 Russell Blvd. Davis,Ca. We will meet up at 10am and leave by 11am. Join us, you'll be glad you did and the museum is fantastic. Chime in if you plan on making the ride please.


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 22, 2019)

That’s going to be a fun ride I will be there
Hope to see all of the rest of you Jim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 25, 2019)

4 of us from Santa Cruz will be there !!!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 28, 2019)

Talking with 'slick' about the Davis ride at the swap today-the bicycle museum is opening special for the C.O.B.O.A. riders-its a three story building of bicycle history and development-running the gamit of t.o.c. to sting-rays! This is a 'do not miss' bicycle event! Plenty of time to get there-meet and tire kicking at 10 and the ride takes off at 11.  See ya there!


----------



## slick (Sep 28, 2019)

I'll be on a bike that starts with an S .....but ends with a Y, not an N. LOL


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 28, 2019)

slick said:


> I'll be on a bike that starts with an S .....but ends with a Y, not an N. LOL




I am going to match that [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 29, 2019)

What a nice ride! A safe ride through the University of California/Davis campus. No cars on flat-beautifully manicured grounds-paved bike only trails made this a must return to ride event. I'm not waiting till the next official ride-i'll be doing this ride again soon. Areas for picnics under the trees. In fact Davis is known as the bicycle capitol of California. The entire town was bike friendly- the bikes having road priority-everyone was courteous. The bike museum opened special for the C.O.B.O.A. riders. Wonderful guided tour of museum covered early bike development and history. A big thanks to Mike and Tony who put this on. Don't miss this next time!


----------



## gkeep (Sep 29, 2019)

Wish we could have joined you all. We were dropping our son off at UCD around 11:30 from a 13 mile Spartan Race he ran up at Squaw Valley Saturday. I was thinking we might just spot you as we walked across campus. Did see a student from a dorm near his ride by on a nice red 60s Schwinn 3 speed, Racer, Collegiate or Traveler. It as great weather there today after yesterdays crazy storm.


----------



## Jon Olson (Oct 24, 2019)

Thanks to C.O.B.O.A. for the Davis, Ca. ride. I. just loaned my 1969 Pea Picker to Davis U.S.A. Bicycle Museum. It looks like my boy is off to college! Go “Aggies”!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 24, 2019)

that is awesome! thank you


----------



## Jon Olson (Nov 28, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> that is awesome! thank you



Some pictures from the visit outside and inside.


----------

